# Why taper, and does band life decrease as taper inceases?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

If I stretch a non-tapered flatband x 5, the stretch factor is the same all along the band - right?

If I stretch a tapered flatband x 5, it will be unevenly stretched, less at the thick end and more at the thin end - right?

So for a given overall stretch factror, a band tapered from 18mm to 12mm will have a shorter life than a band tapered from 18mm to 15mm - right?

So why do we taper, how big is the performance advantage?

And how do we select a taper to give the best performance/ band life compromise?

I guess it is largely personal - I care more about band life --> modest taper, maybe not more than 20% ?

A pro cares more about performance --> large taper, maybe up to 33% ?

Mike


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't taper personally. However, tapering is used to increase speed without increasing draw strength. I personally have more money problems than strength problems so I leave all my bands straight. Tapering reduces band life and the more severe the taper the less life your gonna get

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Tapering reduces the weight at the pouch end of the band making for quicker retraction and less draw weight. Some shooters taper to almost guarantee the bands will break at the pouch end,reducing the chances of get a face slap with a broken band.
Tapering does reduce shot count. The more severe the taper = less shots.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What GG said.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Also, a taper gives you a lighter draw with improved performance. Lighter draw can give you more accuracy, and the increased performance can give you improved accuracy from a distance.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I do taper. When using very soft bands (Esmarch bands) i taper brutally, like 3cm-1.5cm.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Not to hijack the thread but - does this hold true for pseudo tapers as well?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Blue Raja said:


> Not to hijack the thread but - does this hold true for pseudo tapers as well?


Yup - For the most part


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

This is true for pseudo tapers except the tubes will probably break at the tie instead of breaking at the pouch.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Dang! I just ran some BBs over the chrony to test this.

I cut very thin latex 14 inches long ( 4x stretch) for 1/2-inch straights, and a added 1/8 at one end and removed 1/8-inch at the other - 5/8 to 3/8 taper. That's the same amount or latex for each set - equal rectangular sections.

The tapers gave me almost 10 percent more velocity.

I suspect it would have been a greater difference at 5x stretch, but I like the life I get at 4x stretch.

(Edited to clean up my language!)


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

These are oldies but goodies. Should be classic stickies for every slingshot enthusiast:











For me, it's about having a better shooting experience with a very slight and acceptable compromise to durability plus the added advantage of a more controlled point of failure. When it breaks, I want it to occur at the pouch end. And I have found that using elastics to secure the pouch probably results in better durability than waxed string.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Abenso said:


> I don't taper personally. However, tapering is used to increase speed without increasing draw strength. I personally have more money problems than strength problems so I leave all my bands straight. Tapering reduces band life and the more severe the taper the less life your gonna get
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Thanks, that helps me.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Tapering reduces the weight at the pouch end of the band making for quicker retraction and less draw weight. Some shooters taper to almost guarantee the bands will break at the pouch end,reducing the chances of get a face slap with a broken band.
> Tapering does reduce shot count. The more severe the taper = less shots.


Thanks, very helpful.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Nicholson said:


> Also, a taper gives you a lighter draw with improved performance. Lighter draw can give you more accuracy, and the increased performance can give you improved accuracy from a distance.


Thanks, I am learning a lot here.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ordo said:


> I do taper. When using very soft bands (Esmarch bands) i taper brutally, like 3cm-1.5cm.


Thanks, very helpful.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Dang! I just ran some BBs over the chrony to test this.
> 
> I cut very thin latex 14 inches long ( 4x stretch) for 1/2-inch straights, and a added 1/8 at one end and removed 1/8-inch at the other - 5/8 to 3/8 taper. That's the same amount or latex for each set - equal rectangular sections.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is a really interesting result.

I am also encouraged that you use 4x stretch and not 5x stretch - I have been cutting my tubes and bands for 4x stretch and I like the feel of that, the rubber feels happier. If rubber can feel happy.

The bands that came with my Special Xmas Offer Dankung Toucan Agile Rosewood [phew!] sling are 6.2" effective rubber length, giving me 4x stretch to my cheek bone. So I have not had to cut them.

I have stopped using "Carry-over" tabs (from my 1950s days) in order to get longer effective rubber length.

Also for best band life, I am thinking of using elastic tape for bands-to-pouch instead of waxed polyester whipping twine, and maybe for bands-to-fork too. I must find out where to get some here in UK, or from China. Meanwhile I am trying not to be so brutal with the tightness of the twine, I may have been overdoing it.

I may not keep my Cushion tabs (see pic), I like the idea, but sometimes, less is more. I don't know whether they lessen accuracy and consistency. Maybe the less that is in the way, the better.

The old ex-poacher who mentored me in the 1950s used a mini-tab at bands-to-pouch, and double carry-over tabs at bands-to-fork, so no twine touched the black square rubber (see pic of my Victorian 1860). I've modernized now though. He would have loved modern flatbands.

Mike


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Another advantage to tapers, as has been mentioned, is the liklyness that the band breaks at the pouch. If you’re pulling at 400% rather than 450-500%, and the band breaks, you could just shorten and re-tie the pouch to the bands getting even more use from the tapered bandset. I used to do this, but now I just whip up another bandset. I like being able to make the bands just how I like it, but if band life was my main concern I would just switch to tubes.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Nicholson said:


> Another advantage to tapers, as has been mentioned, is the liklyness that the band breaks at the pouch. If you're pulling at 400% rather than 450-500%, and the band breaks, you could just shorten and re-tie the pouch to the bands getting even more use from the tapered bandset. I used to do this, but now I just whip up another bandset. I like being able to make the bands just how I like it, but if band life was my main concern I would just switch to tubes.


Thank you, very helpful. I use tubes too, and I have not yet shot enough with bands or tubes to break any or wear any out.

I have filmed both in slow motion, in a primitive way, and the tubes writhe around like bendy sticks whereas the bands seem to fold and concertina. Some writers say "Forget tubes for target work", I don't know enough to comment on this.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> These are oldies but goodies. Should be classic stickies for every slingshot enthusiast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. The videos are great, and I use waxed string, but I have just found both elastic string and elastic tape on the Dankung website, and can probably find them here in UK too. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## zarboy (Jan 26, 2019)

Abenso said:


> I don't taper personally. However, tapering is used to increase speed without increasing draw strength. I personally have more money problems than strength problems so I leave all my bands straight. Tapering reduces band life and the more severe the taper the less life your gonna get
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


wow, i couldn't have said it better myself! money problems need answers first. honestly i'm only getting into slingshots because i can afford to!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

zarboy said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > I don't taper personally. However, tapering is used to increase speed without increasing draw strength. I personally have more money problems than strength problems so I leave all my bands straight. Tapering reduces band life and the more severe the taper the less life your gonna get
> ...


Yes, I hate waste. I'm a conservationist, I like to get maximum lifetime out of anything I use.

For example, my slingshots spend most of their lives in total darkness - in a brown paper bag in 2 black plastic bags, rolled up. Because apart from sharp frame edges, daylight is the main enemy of latex. My spare rubber is similarly wrapped, but also kept in the fridge.

At the moment I am trying very moderate tapers - not more than 20%. And cutting the bands so that the narrow end of the taper is not stretched more than 4x. This is a bit extreme and I may finish up going up to 5x, like most other people.


----------

